# Amera release new Fortress terrain pieces



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.amera.co.uk/product.php?range=z



> Amera Plastic Moulding have released three new 28mm injected plastic terrain pieces for their Future Zone range.
> 
> 
> Fortress wall section
> ...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

interesting, i have to say it just looks like a bunch of plastic buckets to me though


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It does look pretty plain, but with a bit of extra work it could be quite good.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

tu_shan82 said:


> It does look pretty plain, but with a bit of extra work it could be quite good.


True and it would still be a hell of alot cheaper then anything gw makes...


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

The Amera stuff is generally quite nice . . . underneath.

The detail inside the plastic moulds he does is realy nice, and if you can be bothered to make a cast of it can end up looking really good on the table. 

As you can see from the images, inside nice, top not so nice. 

Don't know if you could make a mould out of that fortress thing but plaster in the road moulds gives you some very nice urban ruined roads for the table top.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks crap-tastic, you could build a model out of polystyrene packaging for free that has more character than that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Looks crap-tastic, you could build a model out of polystyrene packaging for free that has more character than that.


yeah but you think everything *not* made by GW is crap, if GW sold this for £50 you would be praising it as a masterpiece and licking there boots till the leather is worn to the point you could see there toes coming through, then beg them to stick those toes into your rectum and charge you another £50 for the pleasure.

your paying less than £10 for a piece of terrain, give it a coat of textured paint and your away, Amera isn't supposed to be amazing quality, its supposed to be affordable and do the job and still at the end look pretty decent with minimal work, which today is more important.


----------



## rxcky (Jun 7, 2008)

Gotta agree with Stella on this one, with regards to price anyway.

The Amera stuff is not fantastic but it is super cheap! Almost everything on his website is less than a tenner and you can get plaster for less than 50p a kilo from any art shop. I love most of the GW scenery but if I was wanting a road for my 40K games I'm going to pay 6-7quid for the road moulds and end up with cool raised and detailed road rather than £15 for a roll up bit of matt from GW.

Also the more I look at this fortress, for the wall sections you can buy for it at least, filling them with plaster and basing them on plasicard would make a pretty decent bit of scenery.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

While I do think that the GW Bastion is absolutely, fucking awesome (I currently own three and plan on buying more) this is a good alternative for some one who doesn't want to, or can't afford to buy the GW model. You get what you pay for. And besides with a bit of effort, imagination and a half decent bits collection you could get the Amera model looking quite nice.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

injected plastic is the same stuff the new GW craters are made with. means you need to fill inside with something to give it rigidity or it will be suceptable to breaking very easily. there are other companies out there that make better quality terrain. and the fortress is almost $50 USD. that is over priced in my opinion. ill stick to making my own terrain from scratch.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

To be honest i think its exactly the same quality as what GW has been releasing these days with the craters. the molds look crap, but when painted up and given a little strength, they look the mutts nuts. I'd give them a chance before you go passing judgment without even holding them in your hands.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

To me it doesn't look injection moulded at all, just vac-formed plastic over a master mould.
That's why the detail is better on the inside, but as said you could cast stuff from it very easily.
I studied these sorts of techniques at college, and worked for a protoyping company for a good while, just my 2pence worth.
The plastic on vac-formed stuff goes very thin over pointed or raised edges and is thicker at the bottom/base.
Injection moulded stuff is same thickness allround and has much better detail from the moulds.

Looks very similar to the plastic stuff from china, the craters for planet strike for one.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Got to say like the idea of that it is a deff blank canvas to produce a great looking bastion? Sure some of the guys here would make something ausome from it.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I'm not going to buy the bastion/fortress, but these craters and roads are interesting....


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Munky said:


> To me it doesn't look injection moulded at all, just vac-formed plastic over a master mould.
> That's why the detail is better on the inside, but as said you could cast stuff from it very easily.
> I studied these sorts of techniques at college, and worked for a protoyping company for a good while, just my 2pence worth.
> The plastic on vac-formed stuff goes very thin over pointed or raised edges and is thicker at the bottom/base.
> ...


Have to agree with you there, in fact polystyrene is the same stuff we use at school on a vac former. Crap quality imo.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah but you think everything *not* made by GW is crap, if GW sold this for £50 you would be praising it as a masterpiece and licking there boots till the leather is worn to the point you could see there toes coming through, then beg them to stick those toes into your rectum and charge you another £50 for the pleasure.
> 
> your paying less than £10 for a piece of terrain, give it a coat of textured paint and your away, Amera isn't supposed to be amazing quality, its supposed to be affordable and do the job and still at the end look pretty decent with minimal work, which today is more important.


There isn't any need to get vulgar or personal. If you don't like GW, stop playing their games, that way you don't give them any more of your money.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah but you think everything *not* made by GW is crap, if GW sold this for £50 you would be praising it as a masterpiece and licking there boots till the leather is worn to the point you could see there toes coming through, then beg them to stick those toes into your rectum and charge you another £50 for the pleasure.
> 
> your paying less than £10 for a piece of terrain, give it a coat of textured paint and your away, Amera isn't supposed to be amazing quality, its supposed to be affordable and do the job and still at the end look pretty decent with minimal work, which today is more important.


Oh Stella, We are so similar , i love everything GW and you hate everything GW, but your wrong, if GW released this at any price, which they wouldnt because because they already produce very affordable terrain, it would still be crap-tastic, plus i dont think £9.50 is that cheap when you could get the imperial bastion for £15 from somewere like wayland, personally i would rather pay the extra £5.50 and get something that looks the part, goes together well, is modular, has weapons and loads of extras and wont need a complete face lift to resemble anything other than an up turned sandcastle bucket.

here is a picture of the mk2 Amera bastion 









just because its cheap does not make it better in my eyes ,My basis for my opinion is simple, if i can build something better from scratch then the item is rubbish, i know that pretty much anyone with a few hours, some assorted household packaging and a few craft tools could knock up a bastion better than the one in the opening post. Honestly ask yourselves could i build a better one?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> here is a picture of the mk2 Amera bastion


strange, that looks exactly like the new GW bastion turned upside down and painted red
http://www.minishoppa.com/store/images/HOBBY/ImperialBastion.jpg


bitsandkits said:


> Honestly ask yourselves could i build a better one?


could I?, no.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stella ok cards on the table, Apart from the price,what makes the Amera bastion special, tell me its features and benefits ? Whats making you want one on your table?


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I think some of you guys are missing the point.
Just because someone can create a better piece of terrain from scratch in just a few hours, doesn't mean anyone can.
It does what it's supposed to do, and it's cheap.
Plus, you can spray paint it.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> Stella ok cards on the table, Apart from the price,what makes the Amera bastion special, tell me its features and benefits ? Whats making you want one on your table?


multi functional, I can use that in fantasy, 40k, and freaky WWII, you stick some german flags off the side you got a secret nazi castle conducting experiments on humans, zombies stalking the grounds around them.

fantasy you add some bretonian flags off the side you got yourself a small bretonian fort, or empire flags for an empire fort, chaos spikes for a chaos fort, wood bits for orks etc etc

40k you stick some eagles on and you got an imperial fort, spikes you got a chaos fort.

or since its cheap buy 2, one for fully intact, 1 to modeled destroyed for later on, or having Tyranid stuff breaking through it.

if it all goes wrong you just wasted £10 and nothing more.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So what your saying is you have to alter it for it to be of any use to you? could you not do the things you mention to a few card boxes? or some polystyrene packing for the cost of nothing? spent nothing wasted nothing?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I reckon I'd probably pick one up. I really can't be bothered building the frame myself and its a steal for under £10. I'm sure just some armour plates (etc) and some of GW's weathering stuff would have it looking very usable. Some of their smaller forts are quite cool as well.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> So what your saying is you have to alter it for it to be of any use to you? could you not do the things you mention to a few card boxes? or some polystyrene packing for the cost of nothing? spent nothing wasted nothing?


you asked me what makes me want to put it on the table, I answered you, you didn't ask anything else, hell you could use the same logic to anyone that converts something in 40k
"so you have to alter sicarius for him to be of use to your blood angles, why not use a cardboard box"
part of the hobby and fun of the hobby is converting, hell why do you spend £15 on the GW bastion when you could use a cardboard box?, why buy predators when you can use a cardboard box.

why run a bits website to sell bits for people to convert there models to be useful in there games/armies when they can all put your out of business by using a cardboard box.

hell even if you buy the imperial bastion what do you have to do to use it for chaos or Orks?, yep you alter it


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

Look *Stella* and *bits and kits*. for the love of god! can you guys give it a break. one of you likes it and one of you doesn't. You've both given your opinions and that should be final, there is no need to force your feelings on everyone else. 
How do you think this looks to an outsider to the forum? two grown men going for the throat over the thickness and quality of some bits of plastic!!!
If you don't like it Bits don't buy it simple, Stella if he doesn't like it, its not up to you to make him change his mind. this is suppose to be a friendly, nice, well mannered forum. Thats why i joined it.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Subtlejoe made a rather obvious statement tee hee. Chill out guys, one of likes one of you doesn't.


----------

